# I've started a blog concerning fantasy art and digital art in general.



## darkwolf (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't know if this thing will let me post links yet, so I'll do the link using the whole "dot com" method.

I just wanted to let anyone who's interested know that I've started a new blog called Darkwolf's Fantasy Art Blog that covers many different topics regarding fantasy art, digital art, a little about myself, announcements of my latest works, and other topics related to the genre. So far, there isn't a lot there, since I just started the blog, but it'll be growing over the next few weeks. Hopefully it will eventually become a nice knowledge base for not only aspiring computer and fantasy artists, but for anyone interested in art in general.

You can see it at darkwolf-fantasy dot com.
You can also see my gallery site at darkwolf-designs dot com.

Thanks!
Darkwolf


----------

